# G500 und G700



## Abufaso (1. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte mir eine neue Maus zulegen. So, nun hab ich mich schon ein wenig schlau gemacht und auch schonmal probegefühlt. Mir sagen die Logitech G500 und G700 am meisten zu. Eine angenehme Form ist ja das wahrscheinlich wichtigste Kritrium bei einer Maus. 
Nun wollte ich mal eure Meinungen zu den Beiden einholen, von wegen Sensor und so.  Lasst mal was hören! 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## choolio (2. Januar 2012)

Sind beide gut, machste nichts falsch


----------



## Abufaso (2. Januar 2012)

Irgendwelche negativen Punkte?


----------



## Icuk73 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab die G700 kürzlich gekauft. Ist gut. Die frei programmierbaren Tasten sind schon klasse.

Ein "Kritikpunkt" wäre die Akkulaufzeit. Aber des is ned schlimm. Dann einfach wieder ans Kabel ranhängen. Und wenn Akku hinüber ist, kann man ja mal einen mit ner größeren Kapazität nehmen.

Ansonsten: Top - Kaufempfehlung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## EisTeeToBi (2. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
Ein Kumpel von mir besitzt die G700 und ich durfte schon ein paar mal probe zokken damit.

Was mir sehr positiv aufgefallen ist, dass man alle Zusatztasten sehr gut erreichen kann und immer erkennen, welche Taste man gerade am Daumen hat 

Die Akkuanzeige finde ich auch sehr schick, da sie einfach und schnell abzulesen ist, was in StarCraft Gefechten schon mal schnell gehen muss 

Den Treiber fand ich auch  sehr übersichtlich, was auf mich, bei dem großen Funktionsumfang,  beeindruckt hat.

Eine G500 hatte ich selbst noch nicht in der Hand, allerdings würde ich sagen:

Wireless G700, sonst G500.

Tobi


----------



## Daniel S. (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch die G700 und muss sagen, dass die verarbeitung Top ist und sie gut in der Hand liegt.
Der Sensor überträgt im Kabellosen betrieb satte 1000 signale pro Sekunde an den Empfänger, wenn 
du das im Treiber eingestellt hast. Zudem hat sie viele Tasten, die aber auch nicht stören, jedenfalls
bin ich noch nie ausversehen auf eine gekommen. Der Treiber ist sehr einfach zu bedienen. Die
G700 würde ich immer wieder kaufen .
PS: Mein Vater meint, dass sich diese Maus wie Sand anfühlt .
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Abufaso (4. Januar 2012)

Ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer einer Logitech G700 und finde sie bisher schonmal klasse!  Nur die Software ist etwas "verwinkelt"  Aber das braucht wahrscheinlich einfach etwas Gewöhnung


----------



## TOBSLA (4. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Mir sagen die Logitech G500 und G700 am meisten zu.


 Weist du zufällig die Größe der G500 also Länge Breite Höhe?


----------



## matze95 (4. Januar 2012)

TOBSLA schrieb:


> Weist du zufällig die Größe der G500 also Länge Breite Höhe?


 

Ich glaube, anstatt überall nach Mausmaßen zu fragen, die man sowieso meistens nicht genau beziffern kann, da die Mäuse ja keine geometrische, sondern eine ergonomische Form haben, solltest du mal zu einem MM gehen und dir die Mäuse ansehen, um zu gucken, ob sie dir gefallen.


----------



## Klein_Babe (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir die G700 auch bestellt, morgen werde ich sie zum ersten mal in meinen Händen halten, ist ja sehr ernüchternd was ich hier so lese.


----------



## Abufaso (4. Januar 2012)

Ernüchternd? Ich hab das mit der Software so langsam gerafft und bin begeistert! Im Gegensatz zu meiner vorherigen Laptopmaus ist sie ein Traum, die ganzen Knöpfe und die damit verbundenen Spielereien  und natürlich auch die geniale Form. 
Sie fühlt sich zwar relativ schwer an, das Empfinden legt sich aber nach einer Weile garantiert. 

@Matze: Ganz genau! Probefühlen ist das A und O.


----------



## moparcrazy (5. Januar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> ist ja sehr ernüchternd was ich hier so lese.


was, wo, wie?


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (5. Januar 2012)

Was mich mal so bei der G700 interssieren würde, wenn man die On/Off Taste unter der Maus auf Off stellt, ist dann nur das Wirelessaus und  spart den Akku, kann aber trotzdem mit dem Kabel weiterbenutzen?


Gruß :;D


----------



## Abufaso (5. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub dass sie dann komplett aus ist. Also praktisch unbrauchbar. 
Ich schau aber gleich mal nach.


----------



## moparcrazy (5. Januar 2012)

Jupp aus ist aus! Kannst sie auf aus mit Kabel nur Laden aber nicht nutzen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (5. Januar 2012)

Und noch eine interessante frage...

Funktioniert die Maus wenn kein Akku drin ist aber das Kabel steckt?


----------



## Abufaso (5. Januar 2012)

Ja das geht.


----------



## Klein_Babe (5. Januar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> was, wo, wie?


 
Ich meinte bloß das das gut ist was ich hier so über die Maus lese. Meine ist gerade angekommen hab den Empfänger an dem Verlängerungskabel angeschlossen sie funktioniert auf anhieb, das Mausrad ist jawohl ein Traum ich freu mich jetzt erstmal auf ein paar Battlefield 3 Matches.

lg


----------



## Berky (5. Januar 2012)

TOBSLA schrieb:


> Weist du zufällig die Größe der G500 also Länge Breite Höhe?


Jo hab ich hier:

- länge: 128mm
- breite: 78mm

Ich hab sie erst kürzlich gekauft, das Rad hat ein leichtes spiel auf den seiten (wurde hier oder anderswo auch erwähnt), bei schnellen hin und her schwenks lottert das rad, bei entriegeltem raster noch mehr: für mich absolutes no-go

btw, wie ist das rad bei der g700?


----------



## Klein_Babe (5. Januar 2012)

Extrem gut sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen, du brauchst das Rad nur ganz minimal zu berühren es dreht sich sofort und das extrem prezise wenn du es nur ganz leicht nach unten bewegst geht es sofort zum Ende der Seite das ist sehr  komvortabel wenn ich so durch das Forum scrolle ist das ein extremer Unterschied zu meiner alten Maus SS Xai.


----------



## matze95 (5. Januar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Extrem gut sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen, du brauchst das Rad nur ganz minimal zu berühren es dreht sich sofort und das extrem prezise wenn du es nur ganz leicht nach unten bewegst geht es sofort zum Ende der Seite das ist sehr  komvortabel wenn ich so durch das Forum scrolle ist das ein extremer Unterschied zu meiner alten Maus SS Xai.


 
Naja, den Scrollspeed kann man ja eigentlich überall verstellen. Auch mit einer Steelseries Xai kann man bis zum Ende der Seite scrollen, wenn man das will.
Entscheidend für ein Mausrad ist ja eher, dass es ordentlich gerastert ist.


----------



## Berky (5. Januar 2012)

sananelan schrieb:


> btw, wie ist das rad bei der g700?


Ich meinte in bezug auf das lottern bei schnellen hin und her schwenks, ist das bei der g700 auch der fall?


----------



## EisTeeToBi (5. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich matze95 ganz zustimmen, nichts ist meiner Meinung nach schlimmer, wenn du mitten in nem Shooter bist, durch ein Haus rennst, deine Pistl ziegen willst und wegen eines nicht einrastenden Mausrads nicht die Waffe wechseln kannst.

Wobei es auch praktisch ist, die Seite schnell runterscrollen zu können, wobei bei der G700 man eh einstellen kann, ob es rasten soll, oder nicht.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Januar 2012)

sananelan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte in bezug auf das lottern bei schnellen hin und her schwenks, ist das bei der g700 auch der fall?



Bei aktivierter Rasterfunktion, nein. 
Wenn sie deaktiviert ist, dann ja. Allerdings spielt kein Mensch mit abgeschalteter Rasterung einen Shooter.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2012)

Ist aber schon geil wenn du die Rasterung mal abstellst und du dem Rad einen Schwubs gibts rollt es weiter und in Null Komm Nix bist du auf dem Seiten ende! Ich liebe meine G700 eben falls und BF3 macht mit ihr sehr viel spass!


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (5. Januar 2012)

ein freund von mir hat auch die g700 und wir versuchen gerade hier mit einer belegbaren taste iregdnwie den explorer zu öffnen?
also die ansicht wo man die laufwerke sieht.

bei der roccat konnte man sagen tastenkombination auswählen und hat gesagt win+e taste das geht bei der g´700 aber leider nicht.



und ich soll fragen ob das normal ist das man ein klackern hört/merkt wenn das kabel steckt und man die maus nach links und rechts bewegt?


gruß manitou + friend


----------



## matze95 (5. Januar 2012)

Hat die G700 keine einfache Makrofunktion? Damit sollte das doch einfach gehen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (5. Januar 2012)

ja aber dann muss man alles nacheinander machen bzw man sieht wie er zumbeispiel das startmenü öffnet und so.
am besten wäre irgendwie eine exe zu erstellen wo ne verknüftung von dem explorer ist und die dann öffnet


----------



## Klein_Babe (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mit dem Mausrad bei Battlefield 3 keine Probleme da ich seit jeh her meine Waffen immer mit meiner Tastatur auswähle.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Januar 2012)

Manitou_2nrw schrieb:
			
		

> und ich soll fragen ob das normal ist das man ein klackern hört/merkt wenn das kabel steckt und man die maus nach links und rechts bewegt?
> 
> gruß manitou + friend



Meine macht da auch merkwürdige Geräusche. 

Edit: 


> ja aber dann muss man alles nacheinander machen bzw man sieht wie er zumbeispiel das startmenü öffnet und so.


Ich habs gerade mal ausprobiert, und es geht. Einfach ein Makro erstellen, mit E+Win, *nicht* Win+E 
Dieses Makro dann auf deine Wunschtaste legen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (5. Januar 2012)

wir probieren das mal eben!
Geht....
ihr seid die besten!!!

Wie habt ihr die DPI zahl eingestellt?

Macht es sinn die DPI hoch einzustellen so ca 1500 und dafür die Geschwindigkeit ganz runterzustellen oder verzerrt man was damit?


----------



## Klein_Babe (5. Januar 2012)

Wie genau kann ich eigentlich das Mausrad Einrasten? Das war bei mir von Anfang an so wie ich beschrieben habe.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (5. Januar 2012)

indem man auf die erste taste hinter dem mausrad drückt


----------



## Klein_Babe (5. Januar 2012)

Ja genau das habe ich soeben festgestellt aber das bloß ganz kurz nachdem ich meinen letzten Beitrag geschrieben habe, und das war kurz vor deinem. Ich freue mich so das ich mich für diese Maus entschieden habe.

Gruß


----------

